# Concealed Carry while Plumbing



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone legally carry a firearm for self defense when working.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I could see having one in the truck but never in someones home.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i keep one in the truck.. I dont have a ccp so i have to keep it unloaded and in a locked box :laughing: 

Thats california law


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I carry a pipe wrench in my pocket. At least that's what I tell the ladies. Lol. 

Seriously, I have considered it, but I live in such a rural area, and rarely have cash transactions. Urban plumbing, yeah, maybe in the van.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

You Americans are f-ing crazy.....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

billy_awesome said:


> You Americans are f-ing crazy.....


Sometimes people need a little persuasion to sign the invoice, you know what I'm saying.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

It depends on the feeling I get when I pull up to the job, if its late at night and its not the best area, damn right I have a side arm.
Keltec p11.
I always have it in my truck, just to many crazy feckers out there and you always hear people say "it won't happen to me"
Well if it does happen to me I have my 9mm to answer the calling.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> It depends on the feeling I get when I pull up to the job, if its late at night and its not the best area, damn right I have a side arm.
> Keltec p11.
> I always have it in my truck, just to many crazy feckers out there and you always hear people say "it won't happen to me"
> Well if it does happen to me I have my 9mm to answer the calling.


 
How does the whole immigrant gun owning thing work? Are there a bunch of hoops to jump through?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I've brought mine in one house before but that was because it was close to midnight and I was the only white guy around. Not a good feeling when you get stared down the entire time your trying to unstop a toilet... I usually carry in my truck, down here your vehicle is an extension of your home so you can have it ready to go.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> How does the whole immigrant gun owning thing work? Are there a bunch of hoops to jump through?


I am a american by law now that I swore allegiance to the flag and paid all the yada yada needed to do so.

I had to go through a lawyer to get it right but I am now legal to carry and conceal.

Anyone in the usa who is here legal has the right to own a fire arm in there home but not carry one.

Its a grey area at. The start though.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I ask because I do alot of section 8 work. Very rough neighborhoods at times! Never had any trouble but been a couple cases where I knew there would have been had I not of got the timing to leave right.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

billy_awesome said:


> You Americans are f-ing crazy.....


Last I knew Canada was in North America and that makes you an American ya crazy Canuk!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong... Illinois is the ONLY state in USA that not allows to ccp?.. if its true, what a backazzward state I'm living in.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I know my area very well. I also only target ceartin cities and communities, there should be no reason a Plumber needs to be carrying a fire arm. If you feel unceartin or threatened in any situation don't take call or pack it up and dip. Its just not worth it!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> I ask because I do alot of section 8 work. Very rough neighborhoods at times! Never had any trouble but been a couple cases where I knew there would have been had I not of got the timing to leave right.


 
In rough places a pistol aint gonna help that much, the problem is there will be 1 of you and 7 of them.

while youre at the job one of them will come up and ask a stupid question just to size you up, after they leave they go get 6-8 of the budds to come back and surprise ya.

I carry a stagecoach 12g shotgun just for this, and have it close by.

Shotgun to them means dead, pistols dont scare them


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> In rough places a pistol aint gonna help that much, the problem is there will be 1 of you and 7 of them.
> 
> while youre at the job one of them will come up and ask a stupid question just to size you up, after they leave they go get 6-8 of the budds to come back and surprise ya.
> 
> ...


 How can you carry a concealed shotgun?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> I know my area very well. I also only target ceartin cities and communities, *there should be no reason a Plumber needs to be carrying a fire arm.* If you feel unceartin or threatened in any situation don't take call or pack it up and dip. Its just not worth it!


 
your right, nothing bad could ever happen to a plumber :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> How can you carry a concealed shotgun?


 
why would i hide a shotgun? Part of the intimidation is the terror factor that you get when a double barrel 12g is pointed in your direction. A good deterrent.

FWIW i could easily hide the shotgun in a light coat, stagecoach shotguns are very short


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> why would i hide a shotgun? Part of the intimidation is the terror factor that you get when a double barrel 12g is pointed in your direction. A good deterrent.
> 
> FWIW i could easily hide the shotgun in a light coat, stagecoach shotguns are very short


 Bet you get paid in full amount every time while that thing is in your arm.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I carry a Browning 9mm in a lock box in my truck -- Never felt the need to carry it into a job, though.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

just bought me a taurus 380 with laser sight sweet gun got it for 250 at a gun shop here in town that what i gonna start carrying


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

when I go into our shop, sometimes early 
in the morning or late at night,,, I am always packing

there has been a string of robberies lately where business
owners who open their shops have been beaten up and robbed
...

its just better to carry it and never need it
than get cornered without it on you


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> when I go into our shop, sometimes early in the morning or late at night,,, I am always packing...
> 
> its just better to carry it and never need it
> than get cornered without it on you


Roger that!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

now in texas any one can canceal a gun in texas and not get into any trouble as long as you dont have a record so now i leaving my gun in my misses car


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

revenge said:


> now in texas any one can canceal a gun in texas and not get into any trouble as long as you dont have a record so now i leaving my gun in my misses car


Dam

In Canada you cant own a gun if you have record

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Dam
> 
> In Canada you cant own a gun if you have record
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


In Australia, you can't own a handgun, even rifles and shotguns are difficult to be licenced for. Only the Crims or Cops have handguns


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> In Australia, you can't own a handgun, even rifles and shotguns are difficult to be licenced for. Only the Crims or Cops have handguns


What's a Crims ?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

ya they passed the law if i not mistaken last year they had a similiar law but they made it kind of confusining now they made it simple what it states you can leagally have a gun con. in your vehicle. As long as you have no priors and not gang affiliated and you dont have it to commit a crime


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> What's a Crims ?


Sorry, Aussie slang. Crims- criminals


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

My liability insurance prohibits my employee's from carrying, whether they have a CCW or not. BUT- It allows the "Owner" to carry one at the shop and I have a special metal compartment built inside my van to store it in when I go inside a client's home. I NEVER carry inside a customers home. Oh, it is a Heckler & Koch .40 cal, P30 if you are curious as to what ole grandpa here packs.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I just carry my lunch box into sites. Damn calories from coffee trucks is enough to kill someone.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I could see having one in the truck but never in someones home.


This seems to be the common answer? I usually feel safest in my vehicle doors are locked and i am in control. In IN and OH you have a duty to retreat if possible before lethal force is even considered unless they enter your vehicle. I cannot imagine to many situations where I could not retreat while in a vehicle by simply pushing the gas.

What would be sowrong with having one in someones home? Afterall its truly concealed they will never know. Unless they refuse to pay:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

For you guys that carry how do you work with them on you if you work under a sink or fit in hard places or do you carry a ankle holster


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Before I answer I need to change my user name. Lol.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you know i have one that goes on my belt and i will go to my sis or moms house and o can you fix this while you here usually its under a sink and it pinches or pokes my side so i have to pull it out


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

In Arizona we can carry a concealed weapon and do not have to have a permit. I keep my Glock with two 15 round clips in the truck at all times. I have taken it into a couple of jobs with me when it looks like it would be wise.
Most of the time it stays on the truck and gives me piece of mind.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

In New Mexico we can carry exposed np, concealed requires ccl.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks this is crazy? I never felt the need to cary a gun. Where the hell are you guys working? Slum lords wont hire plumbers around here, and the bad parts of town are all rentals. My customers live in nice homes, have families, careers etc. I don't worry about them sneaking up on me. I think most of them are more scared of me.
Wtf?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

pdxplumber said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is crazy? I never felt the need to cary a gun. Where the hell are you guys working? Slum lords wont hire plumbers around here, and the bad parts of town are all rentals. My customers live in nice homes, have families, careers etc. I don't worry about them sneaking up on me. I think most of them are more scared of me.
> Wtf?


Amen!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

With scrap pipe, some invoice paper and ABS glue, I made 2 pipe bombs, your dogs wants to mess with me???? FRAG OUT!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't need to carry a gun 

I got two full time body guards that follow me around in a brinks truck

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

pdxplumber said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is crazy? I never felt the need to cary a gun. Where the hell are you guys working? Slum lords wont hire plumbers around here, and the bad parts of town are all rentals. My customers live in nice homes, have families, careers etc. I don't worry about them sneaking up on me. I think most of them are more scared of me.
> Wtf?



I don't think the guys who carry, myself included are worried about getting rolled by yuppies. We service city housing and the projects. Also lots of BFE ******* places. Where I am is meth central so lots of [email protected] who want money and don't care how they get it. 

Not very many "rich" neighborhoods in my call area.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I don't think the guys who carry, myself included are worried about getting rolled by yuppies. We service city housing and the projects. Also lots of BFE ******* places. Where I am is meth central so lots of [email protected] who want money and don't care how they get it.
> 
> Not very many "rich" neighborhoods in my call area.:laughing:


Time to move

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Time to move
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work




:laughing: I don't live there, just work. That's why I travel 45min everyday to work.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Time to move
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


 
we all cant live in beautiful canada....:laughing:.

some of us have to tough it out in the hoods
of our cities, for whatever reasons....

Now, if you would like me to move up there and
invade your habitat like the mexicans have done 
down here........ 
send me your address....and I just might re-locate..

are you hireing ??.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> we all cant live in beautiful canada....:laughing:.
> 
> some of us have to tough it out in the hoods
> of our cities, for whatever reasons....
> ...


We need skilled labour up here

I think they would have no problem letting you in

Just leave the guns at home

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> We need skilled labour up here
> I think they would have no problem letting you in
> Just leave the guns at home
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Yeah, right. Americans are treated like crap up there and your crime rate is comparable to the US, except we outnumber you 10 to 1. 

(I'm 20 minutes from the border.)

No, I don't carry and don't own a gun. Haven't owned one since the service. Once you use one, they lose their glamour.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

pdxplumber said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is crazy? I never felt the need to cary a gun. Where the hell are you guys working? Slum lords wont hire plumbers around here, and the bad parts of town are all rentals. My customers live in nice homes, have families, careers etc. I don't worry about them sneaking up on me. I think most of them are more scared of me.
> Wtf?


Do you think your home will catch fire someday? Probably not, but I bet you have insurance for it. That is what a gun is, criminal insurance. 

There's no fence keeping druggies and criminals in so called bad neighborhoods. It doesn't matter where you are, you are driving basically a big pile of money in tools. Not to mention mentally unstable people come from all walks of life.

If I knew when something bad was going to happen, I would just stay home that day. I don't so I come prepared. My number one duty as a husband and father is to come home safely each night. I wear my seat belt, sold my motorcycle, only do jobs safely and carry a firearm. All of these steps are important.

The above reason factors heavily into my decision to carry, but the biggest reason is because the constitution and my state's government says I can. You can choose not to use one of your rights. I choose to use mine every day. 

Over the past few years there have been riots in safe neighborhoods, during events that were considered safe. Last year at our state fair a traditionally family event, there was a huge riot involving over 100 people. Whites were specifically targeted many were beaten and pulled out of their cars. 

I was there with my wife and son. I left only 20 min before the riot broke out. I can't imagine what would have happened had we decided to stay just a few min later. Conceal carry wasn't in effect yet, just started this past November, so no one could defend themselves.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Yeah, right. Americans are treated like crap up there and your crime rate is comparable to the US, except we outnumber you 10 to 1.
> 
> (I'm 20 minutes from the border.)
> 
> No, I don't carry and don't own a gun. Haven't owned one since the service. Once you use one, they lose their glamour.


Really ..... That would be news to me

Are you sure you left your attitude at home as well your guns

Our crime rate is not like yours at all

We might be 1/100 of the crime that is in the states

The further you go into Canada the less the crime rate gets

There is 100's of thousands of American citizens that come here every year for our fishing and hunting and they are always welcome with open arms

But I am not sure what you experienced. You might have been in the wrong place at the wrong time

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

By the way the riot started at 7pm. You never know when something like this can happen. Just leaving early doesn't protect you anymore.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Really ..... That would be news to me
> 
> Are you sure you left your attitude at home as well your guns
> 
> ...


Canadians have always been nice to me...

Your crime rate is probably lower but you don't have a rampant illegal alien population or as many impoverished people as we have here.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Canadians have always been nice to me...
> 
> Your crime rate is probably lower but you don't have a rampant illegal alien population or as many impoverished people as we have here.


We got more trying to leave than trying to get in

It gets dam cold up here in the winter

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> We got more trying to leave than trying to get in
> 
> It gets dam cold up here in the winter
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Wisconsin isn't much better. We have plenty here.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Really ..... That would be news to me
> 
> Are you sure you left your attitude at home as well your guns
> 
> ...


The more rural you get anywhere, the less crime because there's less people. But you're saying that Canadians are better than us? That you have 1/100th of the crime? Why is that?

That's an undeserved attitude of superiority.

Sure, tourists are welcome there, but transplants, not so much.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumber said:


> The more rural you get anywhere, the less crime because there's less people. But you're saying that Canadians are better than us? That you have 1/100th of the crime? Why is that?
> 
> That's an undeserved attitude of superiority.
> 
> Sure, tourists are welcome there, but transplants, not so much.


Boy some one has a chip on his shoulder

Why some of our crime may be lower.... There is many reasons...... So many if I listed them it would take all of Nathans bandwidth

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

I have pepper spray. Should work on an unfriendly dog, should the need arise.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Do you think your home will catch fire someday? Probably not, but I bet you have insurance for it. That is what a gun is, criminal insurance.
> 
> There's no fence keeping druggies and criminals in so called bad neighborhoods. It doesn't matter where you are, you are driving basically a big pile of money in tools. Not to mention mentally unstable people come from all walks of life.
> 
> ...


You're talking about Wisc state fair?


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reading this makes me even more grateful I work in the area I do!! Money is not a issue where I work & sometimes I guess I might take it for granted... These post really make me think just how fortunate I am.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> You're talking about Wisc state fair?


Yes the state fair last year.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Yes the state fair last year.


 Not only that, there was a mob attacking people at the Summerfest as well at shopping mall, most recently on St Patrick's day on Water st ,downtown.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> Does anyone legally carry a firearm for self defense when working.


 

Damn what part of ohio you live in? :yes:


When I worked in Price Hill, or evendale, northside, over the rhine, avondale, fairfield....

always had protection.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I keep a .40 in the truck. Working in a bigger city late at night is always fun. Lots of well paying landlords have property in the not-so-good section of town. Always there if I need it. Where I am is my "castle" and I have the right to protect myself and property. Don't have to agree or like it, but it is part of living in America, NOBODY can take that away, it's our 2nd amendment.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bought a .380 to carry around in my pocket. I have a .40 in the truck now but, walking to and from the truck I wanted some protection. I tried carrying it on me several different ways but, when I bent over my shirt would ride up and the gun would show. Some customers are uncomfortable with that, which is understandable so now I'm switching to pocket carry.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> I just bought a .380 to carry around in my pocket. I have a .40 in the truck now but, walking to and from the truck I wanted some protection. I tried carrying it on me several different ways but, when I bent over my shirt would ride up and the gun would show. Some customers are uncomfortable with that, which is understandable so now I'm switching to pocket carry.


Yep keltec .380 in wallet holster and no one will ever know. Just remember where your wallet is at the gas station and don't pull the wrong one out!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Damn what part of ohio you live in? :yes:
> 
> 
> When I worked in Price Hill, or evendale, northside, over the rhine, avondale, fairfield....
> ...


Dunbar I am a 392 service plumber I work alot of section 8. Does stern hendy ring any bells that have craphole dives all over every bad neighborhood. I work in the areas you mentioned plus some!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Boy some one has a chip on his shoulder
> 
> Why some of our crime may be lower.... There is many reasons...... So many if I listed them it would take all of Nathans bandwidth
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


He lives about 30 minutes from me in good traffic.

He's just a bitter c*&%t with zero prospects.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dan said:


> I have pepper spray. Should work on an unfriendly dog, should the need arise.


 Which I why I carry wasp spray on truck, more accurate, shoots farther, more capicity and legal.


----------



## Jason Payne (Apr 1, 2009)

No need to carry a gun were I am for work. But when I get sure would help with the wife LOL:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Being canadian, I find it real hard to understand the need. I have guns, but they stay locked in a safe, with trigger locks always on and are only taken out to shoot delicous game. speaking of which, I think its almost time for turkey... Thanks for lending us a few birds usa, our population def. rebounded back thanks to you guys :thumbup:


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

I would if I could. At least in the truck. My state doesn't believe in the constitution.

If I want to shoot, I have to take my unloaded firearms, cased, separately from ammo, directly to and from the range.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Shanesplumbing said:


> I would if I could. At least in the truck. My state doesn't believe in the constitution.
> 
> If I want to shoot, I have to take my unloaded firearms, cased, separately from ammo, directly to and from the range.


 Ask Suzanna Hupp what she thinks about following stupid laws. You might think twice about how you keep your weapon.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I guy I know was shot in the gut outside Fergison. I don't carry into customers home for the same reason I don't wear a tool belt. It's just doesn't work while plumbing. I often work in the very worst areas of Birmingham, and I do have a permit. It's easy to forget the risks and let your guard down. Hood work is like cleaning drains from roof vents. When I can I'm going to start turning that work down


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Really ..... That would be news to me
> 
> Are you sure you left your attitude at home as well your guns
> 
> ...


Hey O.S. I lived in Montreal for two years back in 2000. As positive as I tried to be, it seemed the locals frowned upon me being there. Then again, ive only been in Quebec wich I here is a lot different then the rest of Canada. We only came back to Florida because my Canadian wife wanted to.
I pack a water ram w/ ball point pens by the way!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Hey O.S. I lived in Montreal for two years back in 2000. As positive as I tried to be, it seemed the locals frowned upon me being there. Then again, ive only been in Quebec wich I here is a lot different then the rest of Canada. We only came back to Florida because my Canadian wife wanted to.
> I pack a water ram w/ ball point pens by the way!


Those French hate every one but themselves,,,

I am not even allowed to work in Quebec .... So there you go

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> I am a american by law now that I swore allegiance to the flag and paid all the yada yada needed to do so.
> 
> I had to go through a lawyer to get it right but I am now legal to carry and conceal.
> 
> ...


That's crazy to me, Canadian thing I guess. It be nice to have that assurance I guess, but sad at the same time.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Doubletap said:


> I guy I know was shot in the gut outside Fergison. I don't carry into customers home for the same reason I don't wear a tool belt. It's just doesn't work while plumbing. I often work in the very worst areas of Birmingham, and I do have a permit. It's easy to forget the risks and let your guard down. Hood work is like cleaning drains from roof vents. When I can I'm going to start turning that work down


Atleast it's not montgomery- that place is scary.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## stemci (Mar 24, 2012)

Amen to Montgomery, I run a supply house here and work late. I keep a Kimber 1911 45 in my waist and a glock 27 in by back pocket. I do shoot often as a competition IDPA Pistol shooter and Fclass long range too. I have customers who have topped out a house one day only to return to a stripped home the next. While I no longer sit on 20k lbs of copper tube , I still have copper in the bldg. so I have to carry and even more I need to let everyone else know I carry and that I'm trained to shoot. Been here 35 yrs and no one has tried me yet. That's the whole reason behind carring and I want to keep It that way.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

stemci said:


> Amen to Montgomery, I run a supply house here and work late. I keep a Kimber 1911 45 in my waist and a glock 27 in by back pocket. I do shoot often as a competition IDPA Pistol shooter and Fclass long range too. I have customers who have topped out a house one day only to return to a stripped home the next. While I no longer sit on 20k lbs of copper tube , I still have copper in the bldg. so I have to carry and even more I need to let everyone else know I carry and that I'm trained to shoot. Been here 35 yrs and no one has tried me yet. That's the whole reason behind carring and I want to keep It that way.


This site is reserved for plumbing pros . Please post introduction and let us know your involvement in trade.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> Dunbar I am a 392 service plumber I work alot of section 8. Does stern hendy ring any bells that have craphole dives all over every bad neighborhood. I work in the areas you mentioned plus some!


 
PM me & tell me who you work for. Got some stories for you if it is the same company.


----------



## stemci (Mar 24, 2012)

Well what a way to wake up. 4 am and I woke to my neighbor chasing off a thief who just broke my back window to my dually and stole my Remington tactical acc 308. I guess now I'm carrying a little less.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

You left a gun in your truck?


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Wow! Reading all these responses, about how, what, when and where you guys carry weapons. We already know who you are. Oh, the entire world knows too, now that everyone here just put it out on this Forum. That is information I intend to keep very private, until the time comes that I need it. Anyone ever hear of the element of surprise? Silence is golden. I just think telling everyone about your concealed carry procedures is like putting a uniformed guard in a Bank. The bad guys know who to shoot first. That's why it is called concealed carry, no one is supposed to know or see it, except you. I mean, all it takes is one of you guys to say, you keep your weapon in your truck, and someone who is trolling this Forum for info sees that post. They get your website, then they can get your address, and you can figure the rest out.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

stemci said:


> Well what a way to wake up. 4 am and I woke to my neighbor chasing off a thief who just broke my back window to my dually and stole my Remington tactical acc 308. I guess now I'm carrying a little less.


Not to mention contributing to the glut of stolen weapons on the street.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

robwilliams said:


> Wow! Reading all these responses, about how, what, when and where you guys carry weapons. We already know who you are. Oh, the entire world knows too, now that everyone here just put it out on this Forum. That is information I intend to keep very private, until the time comes that I need it. Anyone ever hear of the element of surprise? Silence is golden. I just think telling everyone about your concealed carry procedures is like putting a uniformed guard in a Bank. The bad guys know who to shoot first. That's why it is called concealed carry, no one is supposed to know or see it, except you. I mean, all it takes is one of you guys to say, you keep your weapon in your truck, and someone who is trolling this Forum for info sees that post. They get your website, then they can get your address, and you can figure the rest out.


You would think it would deter them,,,,
I don't think they target any one with a gun.

Most criminals are scared fools when you actually fight back..... They looking for easy marks not looking to get shot

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

stemci said:


> Well what a way to wake up. 4 am and I woke to my neighbor chasing off a thief who just broke my back window to my dually and stole my Remington tactical acc 308. I guess now I'm carrying a little less.


Stories of the highway patrol eh....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

robwilliams said:


> Wow! Reading all these responses, about how, what, when and where you guys carry weapons. We already know who you are. Oh, the entire world knows too, now that everyone here just put it out on this Forum. That is information I intend to keep very private, until the time comes that I need it. Anyone ever hear of the element of surprise? Silence is golden. I just think telling everyone about your concealed carry procedures is like putting a uniformed guard in a Bank. The bad guys know who to shoot first. That's why it is called concealed carry, no one is supposed to know or see it, except you. I mean, all it takes is one of you guys to say, you keep your weapon in your truck, and someone who is trolling this Forum for info sees that post. They get your website, then they can get your address, and you can figure the rest out.




I live in rural OK the best way to tell if a house has a few guns in it here, is to look for the door. If it has one there are a few guns in it.:laughing:

I'm sure any thief type with enough intellegence to troll an internet site for info would move to a safer way of getting money.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Bang! *


*POW! *


----------



## stemci (Mar 24, 2012)

This time I did leave the rifle in the truck. Now, I'm paying the price. The odd thing is on the same day I decided to leave the gun in the TRK , I also made a brilliant decision the nor lock my tool box. Guess what mr thief did not touch? Yep the tool box w/ several m12 and m18 tools. Go figure.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i leave a hi point 45 in my personal vehicle arm rest that way if it gets stolen doenst hurt my pockets that bad


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Some of you live in a fantasy world and never even fired a firearm never the less owned one!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> Some of you live in a fantasy world and never even fired a firearm never the less owned one!


cant we all just get along? :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Some of you live in a fantasy world and never even fired a firearm never the less owned one!


Says the Boi from the most regressive state in the Union.

Pretty much all of the Constitutional freedoms we've lost to date can be traced back to California. 

Even your 'Wingers' are pussies.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

In the state of Maine there are an estimated 6 firearms for every citizen of legal age. I have way more than my share. 

When I worked service in Boston many years ago I was always armed. I carried a 357 stubby hammerless in my pocket. Seemed the smart thing to do at 2:00PM in beautiful down town Roxbury. :thumbsup:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Some of you live in a fantasy world and never even fired a firearm never the less owned one!


 i dont get were that came from


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Says the Boi from the most regressive state in the Union.
> 
> Pretty much all of the Constitutional freedoms we've lost to date can be traced back to California.
> 
> Even your 'Wingers' are pussies.


Can always rely on you mr widders.. lol.

If the shiot hits the fan I wonder who will wish they had that sidearm.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Some of you live in a fantasy world and never even fired a firearm never the less owned one!


I have never fired one, therefore I don't own one. Does that mean I now live in fantasy world?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

revenge said:


> i dont get were that came from


Wasn't geared towards you or anyone in particular.... Just funny one person mentions they pack a pistol and a bunch of bandwagoners also seem to carry pistols to every job.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Who needs gun...I have MizBiz. :boxing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Wasn't geared towards you or anyone in particular.... Just funny one person mentions they pack a pistol and a bunch of bandwagoners also seem to carry pistols to every job.


Is it that hard to believe people carry guns? As far as I go, I'm in the process of taking my NRA basic pistol instructor course.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't carry a gun but have thought many times of getting a CCL. I always cary my 4-cell Mag Light in my hand when on service calls though. It helps me to see the trouble or see me through trouble that is. I never had any problems but it would be good to be prepared though. The plumber that tought me some thirty years ago got mugged while snaking a drain and nearly died. He never really recovered from that. I like the wasp spray idea too.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

damnplumber said:


> I like the wasp spray idea too.



guy with wasp spray vs guy with real weapon, who ya gonna put yer money on?

if ya carry insect repellents as a weapon, all your gonna do is piss off the criminal more.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

When I used to do service work on the east side of vancouver I got hassled usually late at night, always made me want to carry something more then my 18" pipe wrench. I had my truck with broke into several times, started leaving the tube on my roof unlocked, open and empty. 

The solution I moved to Northern Nevada, working on my permits want it all to be legal.


And yes they are making it far easier for qualified tradesmen to move to Canada to work, the new rules come out later this year.


----------



## pipedoctors (Feb 27, 2012)

*yes I carry while on plumbing calls*


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

pdxplumber said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is crazy? I never felt the need to cary a gun. Where the hell are you guys working? Slum lords wont hire plumbers around here, and the bad parts of town are all rentals. My customers live in nice homes, have families, careers etc. I don't worry about them sneaking up on me. I think most of them are more scared of me.
> Wtf?


I was bitten by a HO's pitbull in a nice area. I had no reason to think anything bad would happen to me when I pulled up. Luckily, I got the dog off of me without shooting it. It was very comforting having my hand on my kel-tec with 2 pitbulls charging me. I'd hate to think what could have happened if I wasn't armed. I have also had road rage nuts chase me down and attempt to assault me. Luckily, I have never had to shoot anyone and I hope I never have to. One thing is for sure though, protecting myself, my family and friends is my #1 priority. I don't give a sh!t what you, the cops, my customers or anyone else thinks about my decision. I choose to keep my life, limbs and liberty!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

robwilliams said:


> Wow! Reading all these responses, about how, what, when and where you guys carry weapons. We already know who you are. Oh, the entire world knows too, now that everyone here just put it out on this Forum. That is information I intend to keep very private, until the time comes that I need it. Anyone ever hear of the element of surprise? Silence is golden. I just think telling everyone about your concealed carry procedures is like putting a uniformed guard in a Bank. The bad guys know who to shoot first. That's why it is called concealed carry, no one is supposed to know or see it, except you. I mean, all it takes is one of you guys to say, you keep your weapon in your truck, and someone who is trolling this Forum for info sees that post. They get your website, then they can get your address, and you can figure the rest out.


Crap, I wish I knew muggers researched the people they mug before they mug them. I've got a whole bunch of posts to delete now .


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

I carry my Leatherman everywhere I go. If I can't unscrew it and I cant stab it, then I need to be in another location. 

Just curious, as a Canadian I don't get the need to have a gun all the time, but if I was your customer and I told you I didn't want you carrying your gun in my house, would you leave it in the truck, or leave the job?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

SirAdrian said:


> I carry my Leatherman everywhere I go. If I can't unscrew it and I cant stab it, then I need to be in another location.
> 
> Just curious, as a Canadian I don't get the need to have a gun all the time, but if I was your customer and I told you I didn't want you carrying your gun in my house, would you leave it in the truck, or leave the job?


Well you wouldn't know I had it unless I told you or you are extreamly observant. If such a hypothetical situation arose, I would decline. Your money is not worth my life. If you don't trust a law abiding, card carrying, uniformed, licensed and insured plumber in your home with his firearm concealed in your home, I can conclude only a few things:

A. You are paranoid/crazy/spun out on somthing. This means you will be a pain in my rear and I do not want to add you to my clientele.

B. You are a criminal and want me disarmed so that you can have a tactical advantage on me. Not interested in that either.

Have a nice day sir


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Protech said:


> Crap, I wish I knew muggers researched the people they mug before they mug them. I've got a whole bunch of posts to delete now .


Better get busy!:whistling2:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Wasn't geared towards you or anyone in particular.... Just funny one person mentions they pack a pistol and a bunch of bandwagoners also seem to carry pistols to every job.




I believe most, from what I've seen in other threads most guys on here are geared towards self defense. I know at the shop I worked for in AZ over 50% carried in their truck and into jobs as they thought was needed, even though it was strictly prohibited and would get you fired. This is what I do now and will continue to do. It's no big deal here, and encouraged for some areas.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

If someone came in my house carrying a gun, I'd tell them to get out. How do I know the plumber/electrician/ service tech in any way, is not dangerous. It might be normal for you guys though, I don't know, not my way of life thats for sure.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

SirAdrian said:


> I carry my Leatherman everywhere I go. If I can't unscrew it and I cant stab it, then I need to be in another location.
> 
> Just curious, as a Canadian I don't get the need to have a gun all the time, but if I was your customer and I told you I didn't want you carrying your gun in my house, would you leave it in the truck, or leave the job?


I have yet to have a customer know that I had it! If someone kicks in their door and begins to harm their family they will be glad the dum ol plumber came out of the bathroom ready and able to defend them if necessary. I have never had to pull mine and I hope I never do but if I do I am prepared and properly trained to do so.

People say I am paranoid because I carry a gun. I say that's crazy I have a gun what the hell do I have tobe paranoid about.

Just curious are all the criminals in Canada disarmed?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> I have yet to have a customer know that I had it! If someone kicks in their door and begins to harm their family they will be glad the dum ol plumber came out of the bathroom ready and able to defend them if necessary. I have never had to pull mine and I hope I never do but if I do I am prepared and properly trained to do so.
> 
> People say I am paranoid because I carry a gun. I say that's crazy I have a gun what the hell do I have tobe paranoid about.
> 
> Just curious are all the criminals in Canada disarmed?


 If the Mounties don't get them, their horses will.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I carry a concealed gun, but not in someones house. Would not be good PR if they saw it


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

@Deerslayer
All the criminals in Canada have a hard time coming up with guns, at least the crazy ones that would be likely to shoot a law abiding citizen. Organized crime has lots of guns, but all they do is shoot people raiding their grow ops. 

@Protech 
You say someone should trust a person based in the fact that they are dressed as a working man, but I would think you would trust someone even more if they are opening there home to you, after all, any funny business, you know where they live, and your just a face in a crowd. 

@everyone 
Guns are just tools, I don't pack my toolbox with me everywhere I go " just in case" so I see no need for packing heat all day either.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

All Canadians are secertly packing a gun ...we just tell everyone we don't...

even the old granny is packing...

we like the surpise and look on the criminals face because they think Canadians don't carry guns...


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> I know my area very well. I also only target ceartin cities and communities, there should be no reason a Plumber needs to be carrying a fire arm. If you feel unceartin or threatened in any situation don't take call or pack it up and dip. Its just not worth it!


Maye a guy just does not have time to *drill* a hole..?!
:whistling2:


----------

